# What i do for a living :)



## A2cbassGTI (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: What i do for a living  (A2cbassGTI)*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What i do for a living  (bhb399mm)*

any more info??


----------



## A2cbassGTI (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: What i do for a living  (diive4sho)*

the passenger side turbo went bad on this allroad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: What i do for a living  (A2cbassGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2cbassGTI* »_the passenger side turbo went bad on this allroad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And I love how he only changed one.














Why for the love of god wouldn't you change the other while it was all apart!?!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: What i do for a living  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And I love how he only changed one.














Why for the love of god wouldn't you change the other while it was all apart!?!

x2
i'd do the K04 mod at that point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i like what you do for a living 
and seriously, your paying for the engine to come out, might as well get k04s, at least change both turbos.


----------



## A2cbassGTI (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

yea, i agree if it was my car. Why not. but for the customers defense the extended warranty company would only pay for the damaged side. which comes back to well the cost of the other turbo plus the labor to install it would have been the difference. goes both ways


----------

